# Drug test



## bomb_r2 (Mar 27, 2019)

I took 3 hits of keef Saturday.  It was left in my grinders from September.  It was medical grade.  It was my first time since September .  I had a few jobs call me yesterday .  I told them I was out of town until this weekend,  I've been walking everyday about 1.5 miles and popping vitamin b6 and green tea . My question is if I go for a piss test next Tuesday should I be able to pass ? 
I'm 5'11 190 pounds probably sitting at 17% body fat 

I'm not worried about saliva test because I've smoked on my way to the test n passed 

I do not smoke regularly only twice a year 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Mar 27, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I took 3 hits of keef Saturday.  It was left in my grinders from September.  It was medical grade.  It was my first time since September .  I had a few jobs call me yesterday .  I told them I was out of town until this weekend,  I've been walking everyday about 1.5 miles and popping vitamin b6 and green tea . My question is if I go for a piss test next Tuesday should I be able to pass ?
> I'm 5'11 190 pounds probably sitting at 17% body fat
> 
> I'm not worried about saliva test because I've smoked on my way to the test n passed
> ...



Ok very important how many times did you use it. And have you used it BEFORE the last time and if so how many days. Was the use repeated ? If it was just one time use its 2-4 days for a ls/gc machine and 4 days for an emmit. With one time use the machine will fail to have a conclusive by day two. You wont reach significant metabolite levels to conclude a positive therefore you will be clean from THC/cbd and metabolites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Previous time was in September .  This time it was 3 straight hits off a bubbler in a row same night.  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Mar 27, 2019)

Go to the dollar store and get a drug test amd see where you're at

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yea I was quite embarrassed last time I did that . I went to the second register and she yelled over to the cashier at the first one who yelled to the cashier at the 4th register with a long line behind me . Everyone in the entire store knew I needed a pot piss strip

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Mar 27, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> Yea I was quite embarrassed last time I did that . I went to the second register and she yelled over to the cashier at the first one who yelled to the cashier at the 4th register with a long line behind me . Everyone in the entire store knew I needed a pot piss strip
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


Damn, by me it's right on the wall in the isle

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Mar 28, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> Previous time was in September .  This time it was 3 straight hits off a bubbler in a row same night.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk



Youre good you should be negative the walgreens test might trigger but wont be a positive for the actual lc ms gc . Walgreens test have low thresholds theyre just pretesters that are used for the lab mro to know what to look for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I took 3 hits of keef Saturday.  It was left in my grinders from September.  It was medical grade.  It was my first time since September .  I had a few jobs call me yesterday .  I told them I was out of town until this weekend,  I've been walking everyday about 1.5 miles and popping vitamin b6 and green tea . My question is if I go for a piss test next Tuesday should I be able to pass ?
> I'm 5'11 190 pounds probably sitting at 17% body fat
> 
> I'm not worried about saliva test because I've smoked on my way to the test n passed
> ...



No you will fail, weed can stay in your system for 3-4 weeks.

I would recommend this before your test: https://www.highvoltagedetox.com/product/high-voltage-double-flush-acai-grape/


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 28, 2019)

Prince said:


> No you will fail, weed can stay in your system for 3-4 weeks.
> 
> I would recommend this before your test: https://www.highvoltagedetox.com/product/high-voltage-double-flush-acai-grape/


I have a detox but every time I drink one it gives me the runs 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I have a detox but every time I drink one it gives me the runs
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk



well then don't smoke.


----------



## Anonim (Mar 28, 2019)

You will not fail for one time use. 2-4 days tested it. Seen it happend first hand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Mar 28, 2019)

Anonim said:


> You will not fail for one time use. 2-4 days tested it. Seen it happend first hand
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



really? ok.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 28, 2019)

I've passed 10 days after but I was maybe 150 then 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Mar 29, 2019)

Just buy fake piss

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 30, 2019)

I bought a few test strips from the dollar tree and I passed.  It's been one week since I smoked 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Mar 30, 2019)

Prince said:


> well then don't smoke.




you can sell some of that piss that you are full of....    #SAD        [yes, you are still full of shit]


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 1, 2019)

charley said:


> you can sell some of that piss that you are full of....    #SAD        [yes, you are still full of shit]


I poop daily and pee frequently. Thank you for your concern of my bowel movements and urination .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Apr 1, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I bought a few test strips from the dollar tree and I passed.  It's been one week since I smoked
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


Your welcome... Walgreens one would of cost you like $30

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Shit that's more expensive than an epinepherine inhaler 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Fister (Apr 1, 2019)

And Idk if it was mentioned but if you haven't smoked in months and just smoked once since then most of it is out your system the next day, it can stay in your body for long periods of time if you carry extra body fat and smoke regularly. 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Fister said:


> And Idk if it was mentioned but if you haven't smoked in months and just smoked once since then most of it is out your system the next day, it can stay in your body for long periods of time if you carry extra body fat and smoke regularly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I've heard that , but my body is weird 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 1, 2019)

charley said:


> you can sell some of that piss that you are full of....    #SAD        [yes, you are still full of shit]



Chuck, when is Trump getting impeached and going to prison?


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2019)

Prince said:


> Chuck, when is Trump getting impeached and going to prison?




your fearless leader is a pathological feckless liar....      #SAD


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 3, 2019)

charley said:


> your fearless leader is a pathological feckless liar....      #SAD


Are you in the United States? If so he's also your leader
That's like saying the underwear you're wearing aren't yours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Anonim (Apr 3, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I bought a few test strips from the dollar tree and I passed.  It's been one week since I smoked
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk



Youd have passed day 3. Emmit tests or strips have lower thresholds and detect anything. Anything thats not chronic use with marijuana is 2 -4 days easiest drug to get off ur system. Hardest are long range benzos clonopin etc  and certain forms of cocaine could easy take 2 weeks plus. Anything that has a long half life duck it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2019)

charley said:


> your fearless leader is a pathological feckless liar....      #SAD



and the Democrats are honest!


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2019)

Prince said:


> and the Democrats are honest!



is that a question ??     trumpski is a liar...     do you deny that ??    that's a question ..


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 3, 2019)

charley said:


> is that a question ??     trumpski is a liar...     do you deny that ??    that's a question ..


All politicians lie , it's how they get into office 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Apr 3, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> I poop daily and pee frequently. Thank you for your concern of my bowel movements and urination .
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk




I was talking to prince .


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 3, 2019)

charley said:


> I was talking to prince .


Oh you like old guy poop

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Apr 4, 2019)

charley said:


> is that a question ??     trumpski is a liar...     do you deny that ??    that's a question ..



ok thanks for the memo.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 4, 2019)

buy piss and a wizinator


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 4, 2019)

bomb_r2 said:


> All politicians lie , it's how they get into office
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


I'm still waiting for the Hawaiian punch in the water fountains I was promised in high school if I voted for Chris consolo, damn politicians are all liars


----------



## CG (Apr 5, 2019)

A flush will give you the runs, but god willing won?t pop for a masking agent- risk VS reward, are ya willing to have the shits for a few days in order to pass this test???. 

Tbh it?s all about what the test is for. Employer? Probation? Fun? Lol. I?ve seen people smoke daily, flush en route and pass. I?ve seen people smoke once, exercise and h2o to hell and back and pop on the test..


----------



## bomb_r2 (Apr 5, 2019)

It was for a job.  Found out they do a swab.  If I knew that I would smile in the car on the way there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Listen to Prince it takes 3 to 4 weeks for weed to get out of your system!Weed sticks to fatty tissue in your body that's why,and yes don't do weed if you want to seek employment!Also fuck Trump,!

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## SadSavage1 (Apr 11, 2019)

In terms of its chemistry,THC is fat soluble, and this means that it will embed itself into the body?s fat tissue. As a result, THC and its metabolites are stored more readily in people with higher body fat compared to people who are slim. To put it bluntly, in other words, the ?fatter? you are the longer weed will linger in your system.

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------

